
Show HN: How do you plan trips? Vjago - lucafag
https://vjago-app.web.app
======
suzapelini
Very useful to organize the trip, specially to keep track of the budget and
expenses. No more excel sheets needed! With one single tool you have access to
all activities and its costs, pretty amazing!

------
jmon
it proved very useful! thanks

